# David Diamond



## anephric (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been trying to get ankle deep with classical music lately. moving beyond my roots in film score. I'm very interested in David Diamond but there doesn't seem to be too much of his out there. I have the Naxos recordings of his first and third symphonies and thats it.

Can anyone here recommend particular recordings? I very much like the third movement of Rounds, but know absolutely nothing about who did the best recordings of what piece.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

According to me, you will get all the details related to this on wikipedia as, also you will get some other information also related to this.



As, there are some standard codes that identifies the particular recording which is very necessary.


Thanks!!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Probably your best recourse is going to be David Diamonds Official Website. It lists all the recordings that have been made of his music. I don't believe there are many, if any, options for multiple recordings of the same pieces. I have yet to hear anything of Diamonds I did not like but I do not have a complete collection of his music. His website can be found here:

http://www.daviddiamond.org/

Kevin


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

There is quite a bit of Diamond on the market and I have all of them minus one. The Naxos series is superb as well as the original Delos series(which are some of the same recordings.). Also, there are a few historical,chamber and vocal discs. He is highly underrated in my opinion.
His symphonies are among the best of any American composer.

Jim


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

handlebar said:


> He is highly underrated in my opinion.


Probably only because Leonard Bernstein happened to find fault in one of Diamond's fugues way back in the '50s or whenever it was. (didn't stop LB from recording Diamond's 4th symphony)

In our school orchestra, we're playing the first movement of his Rounds for string orchestra. It's really interesting, with one heck of a lot of rhythmic impetus and power. And besides, it's got a great viola part that basically drives the whole piece, so it's really fun for me. I don't know if it's been released on CD yet; looking through the David Diamond website from handlebar's post, it doesn't look hopeful (even though I know I've heard a recording, it might have been a university orchestra or something...).


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Probably only because Leonard Bernstein happened to find fault in one of Diamond's fugues way back in the '50s or whenever it was. (didn't stop LB from recording Diamond's 4th symphony)
> 
> In our school orchestra, we're playing the first movement of his Rounds for string orchestra. It's really interesting, with one heck of a lot of rhythmic impetus and power. And besides, it's got a great viola part that basically drives the whole piece, so it's really fun for me. I don't know if it's been released on CD yet; looking through the David Diamond website from handlebar's post, it doesn't look hopeful (even though I know I've heard a recording, it might have been a university orchestra or something...).


Rounds was released on Delos.

http://www.answers.com/topic/diamon...hestra-elegy-concert-piece-for-flute-and-harp

I own this CD 

Jim


----------



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

handlebar said:


> Rounds was released on Delos.
> 
> http://www.answers.com/topic/diamon...hestra-elegy-concert-piece-for-flute-and-harp
> 
> ...


Hi,

The resource you provided is really good to have as, I was actually looking for the CD and this is place where I will get it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

With a wave of my magic keyboard I resurrect this thread. 

I've enjoyed Diamond's symphonies for many years. Today I have been trying to listen to his violin concerto no. 2. I have a Naxos recording featuring violinist Ilkka Talvi. Some parts of this are quite beautiful, but others are the typical screechy vibrato laden fingernails on chalkboard timbre so prevalent in the most lauded of violinists, especially the first movement. Why oh why must it be this way?

Another recording on Delos also features the same violinist. I don't know if they are the same recording with different releases. Has anyone heard of others less screechy?


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Weston said:


> With a wave of my magic keyboard I resurrect this thread.
> 
> I've enjoyed Diamond's symphonies for many years. Today I have been trying to listen to his violin concerto no. 2. I have a Naxos recording featuring violinist Ilkka Talvi. Some parts of this are quite beautiful, but others are the typical screechy vibrato laden fingernails on chalkboard timbre so prevalent in the most lauded of violinists, especially the first movement. Why oh why must it be this way?
> 
> Another recording on Delos also features the same violinist. I don't know if they are the same recording with different releases. Has anyone heard of others less screechy?


As far as I know no other recordings have been made of his violin concerto no. 2. The Naxos version you have is the re-release of the Delos version.

Kevin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I appreciate that info. On further listening, this is very nice playing. I just had to get my ears adjusted to the initial timbre after listening to more sedate works. This is a fine upbeat piece worth checking out as is everything I've heard by Diamond.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

> Some parts of this are quite beautiful, but others are the typical screechy vibrato laden fingernails on chalkboard timbre so prevalent in the most lauded of violinists, especially the first movement.


I'm not sure if this is a reference to violin playing in general, or the engineering of the recording. It does "cut through the mix," I'll admit.

I think Diamond's String Quartet No. 3 (1946) is an important landmark in his oeuvre, as is No. 2 (1943-44) (to Edward Stringham in friendship. These are available on Albany.

Also of interest, Chamber Music on Cedille.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> With a wave of my magic keyboard I resurrect this thread.


Thanks! I wasn't aware of this thread until now. I haven't heard all of his music, but I've liked just about everything I've heard so far.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

In January, I bought a second-hand copy of his 2nd and 4th Symphonies. This one is on Delos but I believe it's been reissued on Naxos. I should really get around to listening to them again.


----------

